# leaving me for birds...



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, she will go all day for bumpers, and if it is a bird instead she will not part from my side. Birds in water are not an issue. She'll pick them up all day long just like land bumpers.
Her mama had a similar issue, and I think Shelby had to be her cheerleader to get that WC pass.... but cheering isn't working for this gal. Once upon a time I took her to a lure coursing event, same thing. She went out about 5-10 feet and right back at my side. Any thoughts, anyone??


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

*f.f.!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

I also think Force Fetch.

Have you tried live clipped wing pigeons to see if they excite her?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

IS this M.B? This was not a cheerleading session for her mama. It was about making her do it regardless if she wanted to. She knew what to do but didn't feel like she had to and while I was nice, I was firm and wouldn't let her get away with it. In a week she figured she might as well and there she is happy in the news three weeks later


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes, it's MB.... and she will go get bumpers all **** day. It's the birds she does not want to go get.
So, no cheering? I was told you were a cheerleader, lol!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

cute it makes *** for cusses!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I am a cheerleader when they are doing something right or learning. With her mama, she would no go for me when she wasn't feeling it which was a lot on land actually. Not water because she liked water. I just kept on walking out with her and putting it in her mouth. We did this over and over again for a week. I was super persistent and it took a week of my patience but it got through to her she had no choice. I knew that her owner wasn't in for anything but that WC and I wasn't going to go all out and do FF just to get a WC on a lower drive dog. I knew it wasn't for the long haul. But I knew she was capable so I just didn't let her get away with it. after awhile she finally relented and then I cheered her on big time! She wanted to please me so she got really excited when I did that thus turning it from "I don't want to do that", to "I want to see crazy Shelby cheering me on." 
Also, if MB will pick up wet nasty birds and not dry ones, then there is more to it. I feel that something is stopping her and you just have to be persistent.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What has worked with my girls was the forever jealousy. I had one in the outdoor kennel and would throw the bird for the other right by the kennel. 
Ran with the duck in my hand flapping it and a duck call in my mouth at first. Got them to chase me. Once one had it in her mouth the other would go in the kennel. 

Rose was easier as she has a high prey drive, so having fliers helped her a bunch in the field. The older and nastier the duck the worse the attitude.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What is your goal?

Often people say "I don't want to force fetch because I only want a WC and they don't have to deliver to hand." Meanwhile the dog continues with this sort of behavior for a long time, they fail a few tests, eventually pass one -- if they had just buckled down and force fetched the dog to begin with and actually trained it, the dog would have been over the problem in a fraction of the time and WAY ahead and beyond that WC in no time. All dogs need good training regardless of your goals. 

If the dog still doesn't get responsive or turn on after starting force fetch, then maybe field work is just not for that dog. We can't all be good at everything.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am hesitant to suggest FF on any dog, especially one I have never seen run. How is her drive on land? How does she react to a bird she brought on land from the water if you take that same soaking bird and throw it on land?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> So, she will go all day for bumpers, and if it is a bird instead she will not part from my side. Birds in water are not an issue. She'll pick them up all day long just like land bumpers.
> Her mama had a similar issue, and I think Shelby had to be her cheerleader to get that WC pass.... but cheering isn't working for this gal. Once upon a time I took her to a lure coursing event, same thing. She went out about 5-10 feet and right back at my side. Any thoughts, anyone??


Something happened and I think that you have a clue what it is. I think that most of the time we do in fact know what happened.

List a couple of ideas on this and maybe someone on here has a possible solution.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

this girl was intro to birds as a puppy, she carried around happily and never had any bad experiences with them. She isn't bothered by gunfire or anything else, in fact, other than this, she's been very easy to train in anything I wanted to do. She IS a little lazy, but only in the sense that she doesn't like long walks.
She'll go after bumpers all day long if I were to ask her to I feel sure ... she loves the water, birds in water do not trouble her... 
Other than bumpers and a favorite football, she actually doesn't like to leave me for anything else enticing... like I mentioned the lure coursing event where she went out a few feet (I've never seen another dog do this they usually love the lure) and came right back to me. 
I wish I did have a clue, I just cannot think of a time anything happened to cause her to not want to leave. It's nice to never worry she'll leave me off lead, of course, she lost no points on the heel off lead and I honestly never worked even a minute on training that with her, and strangely, if I leave her and go out of sight, she's great there too. She does what she's asked to other than to leave me! 
So goals- I just really want her VC. Which requires her to get a WC. Which requires her to go get 4 birds, only two of which I am worried about.... I'm not at all opposed to forcing her, but it does seem since she has no other issues and her lack of leaving is really very nice in social situations, it may be over kill. Today it was sit w e-collar. She gets it. Her sit got very quick. THis AM it was recall w e-collar. She gets that. Tomorrow we'll try go out and see if we hit a wall.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And I know she's not field crazy- it's not for her, wasn't for mama or daddy either- this is truly my own goal and she is going to burn up her CDX classes next, she has the thing I find hard personally- the out of sight sit stays. She really does do whatever I take the time to teach her to do in most cases.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

But she will leave your side for water?

What about MA when you aren't there? Will she go for her?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

When I first got KC to train she did something similar, every once in a while on a land mark I would send her, she would race out about 10 feet, turn and come back to me. She never did it on water. I had no way to fix it initially. I guessed that maybe her owners had yelled at her for breaking (obviously she was not steady) so she got into that habit, that she was yelled to stop with her name (I sent on her name) or maybe so used to playing fetch as a game with other dogs and would give up if she wasn't winning. After talking with her owner, none of this was true. There was no precept for this behavior and she had done it occasionally with them.
Well once I got through force fetch this NEVER happened again. The behavior was completely extinguished...and I never had to correct her for doing this. Indirectly, FF fixed the problem.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Did she ever fetch a bird on land?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Did she ever fetch a bird on land?


probably when she was younger and I had an endless supply of coots so while I don't particularly recall her getting them, I worked every day with all of them and I'm sure she did.

(she is 5).... but without help, she won't go. Today may hold a different story, we shall see. I am planning to breed her next month so this month's test is her shot at it. If we start with water, she will at least make it to the land series.....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

how did it go???


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It was a no training day. We had crisis after crisis today.
Tomorrow (call me Scarlett)


----------

